# [gesucht] Motion Capture - Freeware-Programm



## tobee (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich mal im Internet nach Motion Capture Programmen umgesehen
aber leider nur kostensplfichtige Programme gefunden.

Gibt es vielleicht kostenlose Programme oder Trail Versionen?
Oder gibt es dort alternativ Lösungen?

Tobee

/// edit Mod: verschoben nach Videoschnitt, Videodesign & Videoproduktion


----------



## PrideFighter2109 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja,
und zwar Blender!


----------

